# Gissa go mister!



## Piemaster (6 Jun 2008)

As the title suggests..Would anyone in my area be generous enough to let me have a look at their recumbent? Or even a short ride?
I find myself increasingly fascinated and looking at web sites. I REALLY like the look of the Flevobike
Can't say I've ever seen one on the mean streets of Hull or any dealers (unless ayone knows different?)


----------



## Riding in Circles (6 Jun 2008)

Get yourself over to the York show;

http://www.ctc.org.uk/desktopdefault.aspx?tabid=4377


----------



## Riding in Circles (6 Jun 2008)

> I'd have posted that question if I'd thought about it.
> 
> Anyone got one in Brum, apart from that black courier who I haven't seen for ages?



There are a couple of Catrikes over there.


----------



## byegad (7 Jun 2008)

If ou're going to find yourself in County Durham I can let you try an Azub-4 (if it hasn't sold by then) also a Kettwiesel and a Trice QNT.


----------



## Piemaster (9 Jun 2008)

York show it is!
Thanks for the tip Catrike.

Just have to figure out if Mrs P will be distracted for long enough by arena events for me to get to the saddlebag sale without her noticing I've gone.


----------



## velocidad (13 Jun 2008)

hi piemaster,

nice to see someone else from hull on the forum . i used to be seen swanning about on a bike-E recumbent, but sold that a bit back. i could be buying a rather old and battered speed ross this weekend if all goes to plan.
if that comes off, you would be welcome to pop over and have a go. 

cheers, velocidad.


----------



## ccj (13 Jun 2008)

> Anyone got one in Brum, apart from that black courier who I haven't seen for ages?



I'm not in Birmingham, but we visit friends in Northfield 3 or 4 times a year, so I could probably load it into the car next time we go up. Are you anywhere near there?

I suppose best to PM me in case you don't want details published.


----------



## Piemaster (14 Jun 2008)

velocidad said:


> hi piemaster,
> 
> nice to see someone else from hull on the forum . i used to be seen swanning about on a bike-E recumbent, but sold that a bit back. i could be buying a rather old and battered speed ross this weekend if all goes to plan.
> if that comes off, you would be welcome to pop over and have a go.
> ...



Thanks for the offer, Velocidad. Hope it works out for you.

Apparently some sort of 'Bike week' event in Queen Vic square today. Actually find it odd there isn't more people from the fair city on here as it has such an (alleged) high bike usage. Terrain is flat and city centre can't be much more than a couple of miles from anywhere. Ideal for 'utility' cycling


----------



## velocidad (14 Jun 2008)

piemaster...I didn't get the bike, so can't offer you a go, sorry about that.
saw a brief mention of bike week (something in east and west park)in the paper, but no real details.
if weather's ok will probs ride to york next week, otherwise it will be the train. maybe see you there?

cheers, velocidad.


----------



## Piemaster (14 Jun 2008)

Aww, shame. Never mind.
I'm planning on being at the York show with the family so will be by car.
maybe catch you there.

I will be the tall, fat bloke trying to blag a recumbent ride.
Then falling over  

Cheers, Piemaster
(there's a reason for the piemaster moniker )


----------



## Riding in Circles (14 Jun 2008)

Piemaster said:


> Aww, shame. Never mind.
> I'm planning on being at the York show with the family so will be by car.
> maybe catch you there.
> 
> ...



You are welcome to try the Catrike Expedition, then you cannot fall over.


----------



## Piemaster (15 Jun 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> You are welcome to try the Catrike Expedition, then you cannot fall over.



Wouldn't count on it, still got to take the stabilisers off the DF bike yet 

Thanks for the offer. Quite looking forward to the show now.


----------



## NickM (2 Jul 2008)

So what happened? Did you lose your recumbent virginity, Piemaster? And if you did, did you enjoy the experience?


----------



## Piemaster (2 Jul 2008)

Afraid not 

Had a look but the stand was very busy at the time. No problem - I'll get a bite to eat then come back. Ate, then nipped back to the car to take the shopping bargains back to it.
Car had a tree branch laying on it. Sort of put a downer on things at that point so didn't get back to the show and went home frustrated and cross. Really wasn't in the mood at that point to go back to the show.

Heading to Holland for holiday in a month and staying quite close to this shop http://www.ligfietsshop.nl/ which seem to do rental as well.
Would seem rude not to take up the chance to spend some time on one wouldn't it?


----------



## Gerry Attrick (2 Jul 2008)

I went to the show with a hope of trying a 'bent, but no go. The only cycle 'bent spotted was on the Trice stand. It looked gorgeous and I really wanted to order one, but I'm not prepared for the outlay without trying. I took it from the stand that trying was out of the question so I will go on drooling for a while.


----------



## Amanda P (2 Jul 2008)

Piemaster and/or Gerry, you're welcome to come York-wards and take a spin on mine. Pity you missed this ride at the York show, but PM for a link-up. We aim to please.


----------



## banjokat (2 Jul 2008)

Likewise. Nice pics by the way Phil!


----------



## byegad (3 Jul 2008)

Some good looking types there!


----------

